

PostPary : An iOS app made for party people   - mannat
http://www.papatech.org/2013/09/best-party-navigation-app-for-iphone.html

======
gjbondgaurav322
Nice app... definitely gonna buy this one...

~~~
mannat
thank you!.

------
Sam121
nice concept... 99 cents worth appreciate your work

~~~
mannat
Thank you! This is why i like this community!

